

Switch off and work - why planes are the saving grace of a connected world - bookmadgirl
http://mmoorejones.com/2011/05/07/switch-off-and-work/

======
Dylanlacey
Yes, because turning off your phone and Internet access by yourself is
_MADNESS_. It has to be thrust upon you.

Seriously, it is not news that peace and quiet can help you get things
completed. The value of 'the zone' has been known for years, why is this now
news?

